# Is she a standard size or mini pygmy? *pics*



## dwbonfire (Jan 11, 2012)

So Im finally getting pics on here of my latest arrival  Alice.
I have another thread going about having her bred, and I was questioning her size because I am a total goat newbie and have nothing to compare to. The lady I got her from seems to think she'd be considered a mini because she was much smaller than the other pygmy does she had. I'd like to have a better idea on her size category because I want to have her bred but dont want to use too big of a buck and give her complications with delivering etc.
So tell me what yall think of her! Shes too cute, and shes very friendly. She walks like such a lady on a leash, but as far as I know shes never been milked. Shes only had one kid that I know of too. I plan to make a milk stand and get her used to being milked (I hope!)
I remember I asked if does had the beard too because I really thought only a billy had them. I kind of want to shave hers off, make her look a little more like a gal lol is that wrong? 

















and this one is just for fun!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 11, 2012)

She looks like a normal size pygmy to me, maybe even slightly bigger than average. My dad bought some pygmies from a lady and one was definately stunted, he believes they were inbred since the lady only had a few does and tons of bucks and didn't wether kids. The doe I am talking about had a kid that was half the size of a normal pygmy newborn at birth. He is now selling the does he got from that lady because of the inbreeding issue that was within that herd, he doesn't want those kind of genetics in his herd.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 12, 2012)

She's on the 'big' side, and she's not 'pure' pygmy.  Possibly a pygmy fainter cross, but that's just a guess.

I've been tempted to debeard a few does, but end up not doing it b/c I think it gives them 'character'....

eta links to show how short / squat 'pure' pygmys look compared to your doe.

http://rollingmeadowspygmys.yolasite.com/does.php

http://www.daworthpygmygoats.com/wethers-and-does.php


----------



## dwbonfire (Jan 12, 2012)

wow ok, well im kind of relieved to hear that she looks to be on the big side, i just worried about finding a buck small enough that throws small babies and i didnt want her having complications.
shes definetly not as 'squat' as those does in the link, but they are like really well bred, where i know shes not top quality by any means so i wonder if thats why she looks like she could be a mix. she is real short-like, her legs are so short but again shes not as wide. does her weight look ok in those pics? i will try to get a shot looking at her head on, to me her belly looks so big and i questioned if she was pregnant when i first got her! i know most look that way, but again im a newbie.
would she faint if she was mixed with fainter? shes never done it so far.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 12, 2012)

Definitely a mix. Either with Fainter or Nigerian. Mixes don't normally faint.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 12, 2012)

She looks like she may have fainter in her to me.  Her face and eyes, and her hind quarters look fainterish.  What ever she is, she looks like she has character.  She is a very pretty girl...and I love the beards on the females.  They are soft and strokeable.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 12, 2012)

fainter/pygmy mix that is a little bigger than standard!


----------



## cattlecait (Jan 12, 2012)

She does look like a Fainter X Pygmy. She is a very pretty girl though, you shouldn't have problems finding a buck to breed her to.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 12, 2012)

It can be hard to tell weight with a winter coat. She looks ok, but I'd run your hand along her top line and see how prominent her spine is to see if she needs a little extra padding.


----------



## austintgraf (Jan 14, 2012)

If she does have fainter in her she will breed FINE  seeing as both pygmy and fainters are noted for kidding ease  and as for the beard... back when I bred fainters I selectively bred for the does to have beards


----------



## crazyland (Jan 14, 2012)

A way to tell if she has fainter in her, breed her to a fainter and if her kids "faint" then  one of her parents are myotonic. 
That was something I was told a while ago by somebody who bred them. 
She is cute. I like her beard. My eldest doe has a cute little one.


----------

